# snow



## rick4wd (Oct 3, 2009)

snow finally get to plow


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

It's not snow till it hits the ground and stays.


----------



## rick4wd (Oct 3, 2009)

well were getin 2-4


----------



## schutti86 (Sep 25, 2009)

got 4 " at my house!!!


----------

